# Bronco



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Anyone use Bronco spray along with Frontline to help control flies?


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

I have used it on horses and it works great, cheap too. Just doesn't last long. Dogs won't sweat it off, so if they don't get wet, may last a few days.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

howard it works good but doesn't stay long. We use cattle tags that have it embedded in them and they work better.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Brian I hope the tags aren't placed in your dog's ear! They may opt to keep their bugs........#-o


----------

